# Pennsylvania preppers



## scorpiorising (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to get a network started with people from PA. I believe if the SHTF it'll be much easier to survive and rebuild with a dedicated network of preppers from the same area. Also neiborly company will make for a much more pleasent new world. I hope to hear from all of you and hear your input.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

My Bugout place is a vacation home in the Delaware Water Gap off route 209.
That's Bushkill township, where abouts are you?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Why in PA?


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

geoffreys7 said:


> My Bugout place is a vacation home in the Delaware Water Gap off route 209.
> That's Bushkill township, where abouts are you?


OPSEC!!!!! Gah! 

PA is a very large place. You may need to be more specific to the region. For example I'm not in PA but relatively close to Gettysburg.


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Why in PA?


Why? Why not?


----------



## IronDoor (Mar 31, 2012)

South West PA.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Southwest PA here too
:sssh:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Many preppers (including myself) tend to be very cautious about personal disclosure, including location. 

I agree that a network of trusted, local preppers would be a great thing, but speaking only for myself, I get even more cautious when I see things like recon's avitar that shows an AK with a hammer and sickle with a Red Chinese Star. What's next? Mayb we'll attract some members whose avitar is a Panzer and a swastika?

Recon, I think your avitar treasonous and it represents horrific butchery and genocide.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

central pa here, close to harrisburg


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm in SWPA as well but based on my own OPSEC and general distrust of the masses I don't like to be more specific than that.

One of the best things that this site has going is that everyone has a voice. I have never, since I joined in 2009, seen anyone bash another member for saying "I have 3000 posts and you have 20, who do you think you are?" I've become friends IRL with a couple people from this forum. My best advice, scorpiorising, is to be an active member here, and over time you will build networks without even realizing it. That does not mean slam out hundreds of posts. It does mean have valid input, share ideas, ask questions. We're all here to learn.

And Horseman09, I agree about the Soviet avatar. Do what you want, recon-1, but to me it's in kind of poor taste, and as Horseman09 said, it does raise negative attention.


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Took care of it.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

recon-1 said:


> Took care of it.


*Well hell, I never even got to see it , but I'll say thank you Recon-1 for changing it without a lot of BS...shows class...!:2thumb:*


----------



## scorpiorising (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments everyone. I'm 23 and I live in harrisburg. I got started in prepping about 5 months ago.


----------



## scorpiorising (Mar 31, 2012)

Jason said:


> I'm in SWPA as well but based on my own OPSEC and general distrust of the masses I don't like to be more specific than that.
> 
> One of the best things that this site has going is that everyone has a voice. I have never, since I joined in 2009, seen anyone bash another member for saying "I have 3000 posts and you have 20, who do you think you are?" I've become friends IRL with a couple people from this forum. My best advice, scorpiorising, is to be an active member here, and over time you will build networks without even realizing it. That does not mean slam out hundreds of posts. It does mean have valid input, share ideas, ask questions. We're all here to learn.
> 
> And Horseman09, I agree about the Soviet avatar. Do what you want, recon-1, but to me it's in kind of poor taste, and as Horseman09 said, it does raise negative attention.


Thanks for the advice, I'll share my spaghettios with you lol. And yes I'm looking to a avoid the Nazis and commis, I'd hate to have to fight ww2 again at the end of the world


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Recon-1, thank you, and scorpiorising, no problem.


----------



## Halyna (Apr 10, 2012)

Western pa 
I've tried other prepper sites near here and it didn't work out
Either too busy prepping or lack of trust among preppers
But if you get something going around here let me know


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

For all you central PA preppers here is a meeting coming up.

http://americanpreppersnetwork.net/viewtopic.php?f=176&t=20635


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

scorpiorising said:


> Thanks for all the comments everyone. I'm 23 and I live in harrisburg. I got started in prepping about 5 months ago.


I'll be out in Harrisburg next week to take my Police certification test. Is it busy out there? I just don't want to be late for my test. I hate traffic. Blah!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

You never told us how the testing went. Any results yet?


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> You never told us how the testing went. Any results yet?


 Oops! I passed. I'm a certified police officer.  Got my test results the day after the test.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


> Oops! I passed. I'm a certified police officer.  Got my test results the day after the test.


:congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat:


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> Oops! I passed. I'm a certified police officer.  Got my test results the day after the test.


Well done! Welcome to the TBL.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> :congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat:





tac803 said:


> Well done! Welcome to the TBL.


Thank you, both of you.


----------



## CherM (Sep 24, 2012)

*Like minded preppers*

I would like to get to know more who are already prepping or intersted in group of like minded individuals. I am in the Lehighton area and like to hear from others. The concept of having other neighbors who understand prepping is something I like to learn more about in either offering skills or community gardening or other ways for a group dynamic. Cher


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

CherM said:


> I would like to get to know more who are already prepping or intersted in group of like minded individuals. I am in the Lehighton area and like to hear from others. The concept of having other neighbors who understand prepping is something I like to learn more about in either offering skills or community gardening or other ways for a group dynamic. Cher


Honestly, I really think it is a great idea to get together with other folks from the forum, but at the same time I get kind of nervous about the idea. OPSEC doesn't concern me so much (much so because I don't have a lot of preps in my home, and I don't care that I tell you that. Lol), but the idea that one of y'all might be Jame Gumb aka Buffalo Bill in disguise... that's what concerns me.

As been reiterated before in previous threads: If you plan on meeting up with other members of the forum,

1. Meet in a public area that has people.
2. Bring a friend
3. Inform family members where you're going, when you're going, and when you're coming back.
4. Make sure you have a cell phone on you.
5. Until you get to know the person well, I wouldn't trek to their homestead/BOL with them.
7. I hope you know some sort of self defense. As my teacher Trooper G. use to say to us: "Train to win. ALWAYS get home to your families."

Those are the basics. Stay aware of your surroundings and of the person you are meeting up with. If that person is acting froggy, I'd tell them later... and never go back.

And remember this one golden rule: Not everyone appears to be who they are on the internet.

Except me... I'm as sweet as apple pie. :teehee:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


> but the idea that one of y'all might be Jame Gumb aka Buffalo Bill in disguise... that's what concerns me.


DANG! You got me all figured out. Here I thought I was being so slick.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm in Western PA, in the Allegheny foothills. I would really like to start a meet-up in the area of like-minded Preppers and homesteaders.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm around in PA somewhere.


----------



## jf-owens (Oct 29, 2012)

PA near Johnstown


----------



## jf-owens (Oct 29, 2012)

*Im 20 miles from Altoona*



Startingout-Blair said:


> I'm in Western PA, in the Allegheny foothills. I would really like to start a meet-up in the area of like-minded Preppers and homesteaders.


Im in the mountains above Ashville (about 20 miles from Altoona in Cambria County.) Im well prepared and would like to meet others that are also


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

jf-owens said:


> PA near Johnstown





jf-owens said:


> Im in the mountains above Ashville (about 20 miles from Altoona in Cambria County.) Im well prepared and would like to meet others that are also


It makes me so happy to not be alone from my area.  (Fellow Johnstowner) From the Blue Knob area, living in Pittsburgh.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

So any of these forming groups not into conspiracy theories and willing to tolerate someone from a different political stripe? 

I think I'm cursed I don't fit well with preppers of either hard right or hard left perspectives. But please people I can be useful...


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> So any of these forming groups not into conspiracy theories and willing to tolerate someone from a different political stripe?
> 
> I think I'm cursed I don't fit well with preppers of either hard right or hard left perspectives. But please people I can be useful...


I have no issue of anyone's race, religion, political views, etc.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I have no issue of anyone's race, religion, political views, etc.


Me neither. Unless you shove it all down my throat... than I'll have an issue. I'm just a chill back country girl. I'll listen to your politics, but I honestly could care less. Not like it makes the system any better by complaining about it.


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Agree with the both of you on this!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I honestly don't shove but I don't let people preach to me, I respond. Otherwise I don't think it's ever come up in the field.


----------

